# Felt Tip Liners/ Eyeliner Pens?



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 12, 2009)

Looking to branch out into these kinda liners... I searched the board and I didn't notice a thread about them, so I decided to see what you ladies would recommend?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have used the NYX ones...But they seemed to dry out really fast on me and seems like I did not get great pigmentation/color  from them...But that may just be the NYX ones...I haven't tried any other brands....

I didnt like the Penultimate liner either now that I remember...I think it was felt, maybe


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 12, 2009)

I personally have never encountered a "good" felt-tip eyeliner, they always dry out really fast, even though I take super good care to make sure that they don't. :/


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 12, 2009)

^I know right and the NYX says to store tip down...and I did for weeks and still had to shake the crap out of it to get something out...


----------



## ms. kendra (Oct 12, 2009)

They do dry out fast, I'm not really a fan of them.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 12, 2009)

i tried the penultimate. i didnt like it. wasnt black enough, and it dried out fast.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 12, 2009)

My penultimate liner is still working well, but I won't buy another because it isn't dark enough for me.

I do like L'oreal's felt tip liner. It is very dark and it lasts very well.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 12, 2009)

Try looking into Eve Pearl's liner pen/marker.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Oct 12, 2009)

i've tried one felt liner by l'oreal and another one from the drugstore, i can't remember what brand it was though. i really don't like felt tip liners at all. i prefer wet 'n wild liquid liner (brush tip) actually - it's cheap and really easy for me to use!


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 12, 2009)

I used to use L'Oreals Super Liner (I use kohl mostly now), it's a really good felt tip one IMO, check it out if you haven't already


----------



## slick (Oct 12, 2009)

I actually really like the NYX one.  Pigmentation is great, and its waterproof and DOES NOT BUDGE.  I agree, pen liner can be difficult not so much because they dry up, but they get clogged very easily.  If you use it over eyeshadow (which of course you're going to do), then it will clog up quicker.  

I like to take pen eyeliners with me when I travel and leave my gel liner and brush at home.


----------



## yupitzTara (Oct 13, 2009)

I tried the MAC one. I dont remember the name of it, but the color is Rapidblack and they have it w/the Style Black stuff.  I didnt like it.  The tester at the counter was pigmented and seemed like it would work great; but when i got home & tried out my liner it wasnt pigmented. i drew on my hand, shook the marker, and still it looked like i drew on my hand with marker and it faded.  So i returned it.


----------



## sierrao (Oct 13, 2009)

i hate felt tip eyeliners, i would just stick with the brush ones and save some money


----------



## aziajs (Oct 13, 2009)

Got the Jordana Fabuliner at Walgreens.  It was great at first.  It's been a week of storing it laying down but it does seem drier.  It also smells like a permanent marker.  I did love the pigmentation though.


----------



## User38 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have loved and stored felt tip liners -- Inkwells by Lord & Berry, Prestige inkwells also... these are long lasting/ almost waterproof and are extremely cheap.  They are DS only but if you find them grab them they have lasted me forever and do not dry out.

I do not like the pencil form of felt liners as they do not apply color evenly and also dry out too quickly.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Oct 15, 2009)

I like Lancome's Artliners, but once again, they just don't seem to last that long.  But the colors and ease of use was wonderful.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 15, 2009)

I've used a couple of drug store brands, can't remember which ones... I believe I tried one from Avon as well. Had mixed results with all of them which deterred me from trying any higher-end brands. None of them seemed like true blacks and like others have said, they dried out really fast. It didn't seem like I was getting a decent amount of product for the money.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 16, 2009)

I have one from VS, but it's teal... and I wanted black since I like the teal one :-( but they don't have 'em anymore... that's why I came to y'all  *cries*


----------



## Meisje (Oct 24, 2009)

I like the ones with the hard wedge and wetter formula (Revlon Colorstay original, L'Oreal Telescopic). I find it gives better coverage and a smoother line.

YMMV with that, though! Some people hate those. I just find the formula lasts longer and applies easier.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 26, 2009)

i used to use a felt tip black liner from dior. but honestly it wasn't that great because it wasn't a black black and also it dired out very quikcly as others have said.

i now stick to gel liners because they're pigmented - last all day and they don't dry out so quick!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 26, 2009)

I've never tried a gel liner. Maybe because I feel I somehow lack the coordination it takes to put one on. I must the the ONLY person that likes the Penultimate liner. Its super easy to put on and mine hasnt dried out yet. Ive had it from when they initially launched them. My only qualm is that yes it could be a darker black.


----------



## jazmatazz (Oct 27, 2009)

I recently purchased Loreal's Lineur Intense in Carbon Black (super black) with a felt tip. It was about 9 dollars at Target and it's really nice. It comes in a brush or felt option and I picked felt since that's a bit easier. I highly recommend it! My friend can do a great winged eye with hers, but I'm not that coordinated yet


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 27, 2009)

HATE Revlon Colorstay liquid liner, the liner is super watery for some reason and it always looks too wet and sheer. Eugh.

Currently using and loving K-Palette's "Tattoo" liner in pen form (aka Geisha liner) - looks like Penultimate. The finish is not super matte (which I like), the liner itself is dark, goes on very smooth and easily, and doesn't smudge! <3

Used it in this EOTD (top lashline). Flicking was super easy.


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 27, 2009)

Wet & Wild's felt-tip pen is AMAZING. i've had mine for about 4 or 5 months, and it still works great. and it's only $3.99!! BUY IT!


----------

